# Giant Buck



## Smallie Gene (Jun 2, 2005)

Is there a story behind this thing? I just found it on ODNR's site this AM.

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/wildlife/default.htm


----------



## dakotaman (Oct 19, 2005)

I was wondering the same thing. Couldn't find that one in the pictures. Sure would like to hear more about it.


----------



## carphunter (Apr 13, 2004)

Wow!!! That is a monster. Ilike to see some info. on that big brute. :!


----------



## Smallie Gene (Jun 2, 2005)

Yeah, I want the story on that sucker, talk about records!!


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

Looks like the one killed in athens on opening day.


----------



## ohiobassman (May 18, 2005)

its not the one killed in athens. its big but not that big.


----------



## zamoyer (May 24, 2004)

It was shot in Madison County just north of London. I believe it grossed 229 or something in that range, so it would put it up w/ the one shot in Athens, which i believe scored in the low 220's. The Dispatch had a small article about this buck 2 Sundays ago, guy missed it twice b/c he hit a branch then killed it on his thrid shot. Guess third time is a charm


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

WOW what a buck! That would be a once in a life time deer for sure.


----------



## Smallie Gene (Jun 2, 2005)

zamoyer said:


> guy missed it twice b/c he hit a branch then killed it on his thrid shot. Guess third time is a charm


You're friggen crapping me aren't ya?

I guess I can't blame the guy for missing as I woulda had a damn stroke if I seen something like that! But shot twice and the deer was still around?


----------



## Gobi Muncher (May 27, 2004)

That is a MONSTER!!!!! Have been hearing a lot about it!!!! Didn't get to see a picture of it until it hit the Madison Press on Friday. If it was shot anywhere near where he lives, it was out on Arbuckle Rd. close to Green Lane. Deer Creek runs right behind his house, also the OSU land is close to there. Maybe not quite as big, but there are usually several nice bucks that would make B & C in that area. If there isn't woods then there are fields anywhere from hundreds to thousands of acres in size surrounding the area for them to hide in. That is one of our cruising routes during the rut and before gun season. My buddy has a farm on the same road and gives us an idea of what is around.


----------



## ohiobassman (May 18, 2005)

i saw the picture at Gander Mountain in Hilliard. looked on the back and it said it scored 212


----------

